# Only one egg??? Why not the second one?



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Well I separated my pair so my hen isn't stressed of laying anymore as she wasn't feeling much well before she laid her last eggs . sometimes I open them all together tho but after that I close them separately and try not to let them breed. 
In spite of the efforts she laid her egg in her cage without nesting materials and nesting bowl. I was a bit surprised to see how could she lay but then remembered that they lay infertile eggs. Still I boiled her egg(since I didn't have any fake egg) to rule out all the possibilities of hatching as I didn't want any further stress on my pair. When boiled the egg she sat on it but after 1-2 days it developed cracks and got flattened, then I replaced it with my home made egg. She happily took it and sitting on it. Now my concern is she hasn't laid the second egg yet after even almost 5-6 days of first one. So is it normal to lay only one egg or some issue? Also She is eating, drinking and pooping fine and looks normal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes they do have just one. If she is acting fine then I wouldn't worry to much. Just keep an eye on her.
What in the way of calcium and D3 does she get?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I gave calcium+D3 on the same day in morning and in after noon she laid, try giving it to them weekly so will give again in a day or two. Should we increase its frequency for laying birds?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What kind? How are you giving it?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That is a tablet of 500 mg, I give 1/8 of it in mouth. 
The name is cipcal which is calcium carbonate derived from oyster shell +D3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do they not get a regular supply of calcium that they can take when they need it? Like oyster shell or cooked chicken egg shells? They should have that out at all times.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

We don't have oyster shell grits here but I keep boiled and crushed egg shells always available for them and my pair is fond of eating it. But I have heard it is just of little use if they don't get sunlight as I don't let them out these days in sun because of high temp here so I give them this cipcal.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where do you keep them?
How often does the Cipcal say to give to them?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I keep them in my room. Cipcal is said to be given weekly 1/8 portion of 500mg tablet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would probably give once weekly, but if any problems with the eggs, then twice weekly. Too much isn't good either. Or you could do once weekly, then twice the next week, then once, then twice.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

OK i gave it today at one week. Will do twice a week if seems necessary because I have read that excess of calcium sometimes makes egg shell harder and that too may lead to egg bound so I think a lot before doing anything to them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Too much calcium can also make it hard for chicks to hatch.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

So sad for little chicks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know...............


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Well my hen seems fine but her poop worries me. It is large, stinky as they do while incubating outside their nest but it doesn't seem like normal. Do the poops change while hens incubate. I noticed the same thing in her last clutch too. Don't know if anything wrong or just normal for hens on eggs!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Well my hen seems fine but her poop worries me. It is large, stinky as they do while incubating outside their nest but it doesn't seem like normal. Do the poops change while hens incubate. I noticed the same thing in her last clutch too. Don't know if anything wrong or just normal for hens on eggs!!


It's normal.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

kiddy said:


> We don't have oyster shell grits here but I keep boiled and crushed egg shells always available for them and my pair is fond of eating it. But I have heard it is just of little use if they don't get sunlight as I don't let them out these days in sun because of high temp here so I give them this cipcal.


We have cuttle fish bones available in the market. You may buy them for your pigeons.

You can let your birds out early in the morning. HF competitions are held in summers. Oh yes sun must be very hard in central India?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jass SamOplay said:


> We have cuttle fish bones available in the market. You may buy them for your pigeons.
> 
> You can let your birds out early in the morning. HF competitions are held in summers. Oh yes sun must be very hard in central India?



Cuttle fish bones ? Where would i find it? Means which kind of shop? Yes it was hot but since two days due to heavy rain fall temp has become down thankfully and I saw no sun in these two days.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> It's normal.


Thanks if it is


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, it's normal. They hold it for so long while on the nest, and when they finally get off the nest and go, it is very large and smells terrible. But very normal.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok but it is not only large and smelly rather liquefied and non solid unlike how they usually do so I sometimes get worried seeing it thinking if there is any problem. I am relaxed if it is normal too?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are usually softer and wetter if that helps.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah that does a lot 
Thank you


----------

